# Fidgets first litter - 12 babies?! pics!!



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I'm pleased to announce that Fidget gave birth to her first litter last night. I think i counted 12 babies, here's some pics i managed to get while she was feeding!

12....i think?









Close up of some of the babies as i was closing the nest up again









Fidget came to help close the nest lol


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

ok...there could be 13 on the first pic :?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

ok, just counted again and there is deffo 12 in the litter


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I count 13.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Awww very cute!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

There's deffo 12. Earlier today, Fidget in her strange wisdom moved her nest and all her babies to where the water bottle spout was....the bedding then drained the entire bottle into the nest :x so i had no choice but to move mum and babies whilst i dried the tank and added new wood shavings. She was ok with me moving them, and there were deffo 12. I swore i counted 13 earlier, but i could've miscounted or she could've eaten one.

For a large litter (for her first litter) I gave all the babies a quick once over, and they all have milky tummies, so she's doing a good job. As a treat for her, she's tucking into some scrambled egg and a little bit of Tuna :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!
I counted 13 babies in the first pic, she must of ate it or something.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

More than likely :S that said, the remaining 12 babies are all wriggly and have milky tummies, so she must be doing something right. Mind you, she loved her scrambled egg with some tuna (not my idea of a nice meal, but she happily tucked in!) xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Update: all 12 babies doing fine  xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Good to hear they are all doing fine


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Fidget is a strange mouse. I've sat and watched her painstakingly move the nest bit by bit, then each baby one by one....to the other end of the tank, then cover EVERYTHING in sawdust.....including her water bottle! :lol: spotted the little runt of the litter earlier. not much smaller than the others, but still a noticeable difference! xx


----------

